# New Mini Lathe Stand



## BarbS (May 3, 2014)

I'd found an extension bed for sale on Amazon a year ago, so snapped it up for $80 including shipping, then plotted and planned for a homemade stand to support it at 56" long. I came across good reviews on this Penn State Industries adjustable metal stand for $60 on sale and jumped at it! It saved me a week's worth of work to build one, and once assembled is steady as a rock.
Now I can do l-o-n-g french rolling pins! The spindle you see on it is cherry, my first project, and is At Long Last, the tool handle for Woodtick Greg's carbide roughing tool. No more using it without a handle! 
I love this stand. Now I can bore out peppermills on the lathe, even with a bit extender. 
Next up, a mini-lathe steady rest. Isn't that fun, how one new tool leads to another?

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 3, 2014)

Very nice ! Gotta love tools

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 3, 2014)

Nice set up, and that is going to be a fine handle as well. Be sure to post it when it's done, I always enjoy seeing your work.
Edit: That handle is shaped the way I like mine, nice and smooth, thick at the tool end for strength and tapers nicely to the grip area.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 3, 2014)

Good catch Barb. Looks real solid. That will open lots of opportunities for you. Don't forget pictures of your handle when completed pleas.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ghost1066 (May 4, 2014)

Good looking set up Barb. Love that bed extension I could use that for rolling pins myself but then I would need a new table and have to move half the shop around.


----------



## BarbS (May 4, 2014)

Yes, Tommy, that's what I've been doing since last fall. But once it's done, wow, what an improvement! Here's my 'turning station' side of the garage now. with everything I need within steps of each other. Some days I just stand in the middle of it and grin.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (May 4, 2014)

Nice stand Barb. Thursday I bought 8 more more heavy duty casters at my local pawn shop - 4 of which are going to go under my lather stand. You have a really nice shop.


----------



## BarbS (May 4, 2014)

Thanks Kevin. That's the turning side. It's taken me 20 years to get my shop built up to what it is now. We were talking this morning about the horrifying value of replacing all those tools at today's prices. I'm sure it wouldn't happen, even though we have renters insurance. George's tool wall of wrenches alone would hurt to replace. I once began a list of tools and values for insurance purposes, only making a dent in all my purchases over time, and it got so depressing I quit! There's no sense in it. If I had to start over, it would just be peace meal with basics I needed, counting on living another twenty years to build it up again! But it is a nice shop, and I'm quite territorial. Nobody touches my stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

